# Skeeter cemetary



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Thinking of heading to masquito lake cemetary.only question is where is it?never fished the lake before nor been there.its about 1hr and 40 min drive for me.ill be coming from beach city.20 min south of canton


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

520 West main Street, Cortland Ohio

That's the closest address I could find for you. There is a big gravel parking lot right on the lake. If you drive past it, you can't miss it.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

might run up tomorrow, bout a 40 min. drive for me. anyone have an ice thickness as of today....thanks in advance


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

vib-E said:


> Thinking of heading to masquito lake cemetary.only question is where is it?never fished the lake before nor been there.its about 1hr and 40 min drive for me.ill be coming from beach city.20 min south of canton


N 41.33017 w 80.74130
I would 62 east to 225 north 5 east and 5 sorta n where it splits with 82 north 46 left at main. microsoft streets and trips your best friend


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

cement569 said:


> might run up tomorrow, bout a 40 min. drive for me. anyone have an ice thickness as of today....thanks in advance


Heard 4-4.5 out of cemetary lot.saw that on fb..thanks guys


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey vib-E,on the longer trips,or anywhere,you need someone to go with you,I'm over here in the Fairless,Canton South,East Sparta corner by the Red Dog!


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Z400wolverine said:


> Hey vib-E,on the longer trips,or anywhere,you need someone to go with you,I'm over here in the Fairless,Canton South,East Sparta corner by the Red Dog!


Ill keep that in mind


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm not very familiar with the lake but I'm thinking about heading out there in the morn if anyone would like to meet up


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone know how far out they are off the cemetery? Hoping there already fishing in 15-18 foot of water... am I way off lol.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

No my uncle was fishing in 19half foot with 5 to 6 inches of ice


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I was there yesterday. Ice is solid 5.5" yesterday and growing. Dink gills, perch, and 3-8"eyes.


----------



## natureboyx (Jul 6, 2014)

Heading to Mosquito tomorrow...going out of the cemetery area...will post results Sunday
It should only get better if the ice sticks around..Good luck and be safe out there


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Was out this morning on 6" of solid black ice. No luck for me. I was marking some good sized fish on the bird but all short strikes and missed them thats probably my fault tho


----------

